# Used clutches.



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone know where I can find a used clutch for a liquid cooled 95 Arctic Cat 550 Cougar? Guy servicing my sled said the clutch will get me through the next month or so but will need to be replaced.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You might try here...

http://www.danssalvage.com/home.html

Good luck!

John


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

jpollman said:


> You might try here...
> 
> http://www.danssalvage.com/home.html
> 
> ...


Sent him an email. Thanks.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hopefully he can hook you up. If you click on the snowmobile parts page, there's a picture about half way down of a TON of clutches. The caption says "If it's a snowmobile clutch you're looking for chances are we have it".

John


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

If you don't stay on top of the maintenance of kitty clutches, they will last about 2000 miles tops. I just had an M7 in my garage (setting up for MI) that had 2200 miles on it and was cracked. He needs a new clutch too.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

but I have buddies that ride cats. Have always wanted a ZR600 or bigger. I love the styling and performance of those sleds! :evilsmile

From what I know of Arctic Cat snowmobiles and clutches I'm not sure a used clutch is such a good idea, they were the weak link on cat's of that era. You may want to look into replacing it with a Comet, the 108C model comes to mind. You may also want to research some cat forums for more info.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.arcticchat.com/forums/

good site for the cat lovers!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Burksee said:


> You may want to look into replacing it with a Comet, the 108C model comes to mind.


I was gonna suggest the same thing. Maybe even a Polaris P-85?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not mechanical at all so most of what you guys said is greek to me. $400 bills is alot of cash right now that I just can't put out. Even to rebuild it is over $200 and there are no guarantees. I think for what I want to do a used clutch is what I have to go with right now. The only way is for the current clutch to hold out until the end of the season.

Are clutches from newer cats interchangeable with older sleds?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I think Spanksy had a new Comet uncalibrated for $220. Use your weighst and spring


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

This list may be of some help when looking for a used clutch for your sled. All these sleds can use the same clutch, but keep in mind you will have to use your spring, weights and maybe sheeve spacers.
Part Number: 0725-117
Clutch, Drive
Replaces 0725-101

1993 EXT 580 Z - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1993 580ZR - DRIVE CLUTCH
1993 EXT 550 - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1993 EXT 580 Z - DRIVE CLUTCH
1993 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1993 EXT 550 - DRIVE CLUTCH
1993 580ZR - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1993 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT EFI MOUNTAIN CAT WAVE - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 CHEETAH 550 - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT EFI - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT 580 - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT WAVE - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 CHEETAH 550 - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT EFI MOUNTAIN CAT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT EFI - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 EXT EFI MOUNTAIN CAT WAVE - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT WAVE - DRIVE CLUTCH
1994 EXT 580 MOUNTAIN CAT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 EXT EFI MOUNTAIN CAT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1994 EXT 580 - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1995 PROWLER 2-UP - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1995 COUGAR - DRIVE CLUTCH
1995 COUGAR MOUNTAIN CAT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1995 COUGAR - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1995 PROWLER 2-UP - DRIVE CLUTCH
1995 COUGAR MOUNTAIN CAT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS


Part Number: 0725-101
CLUTCH, DRIVE
Replaced by 0725-117

1992 EXT SPECIAL - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1992 EXT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1992 EXT MOUNTAIN CAT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS
1992 EXT SPECIAL - DRIVE CLUTCH
1992 EXT MOUNTAIN CAT - DRIVE CLUTCH
1992 EXT - ENGINE AND RELATED PARTS


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Would the clutch from an '04 Sno-Pro 600 fit Gunrods sled?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks for the list. I'll have to call and see what is bad on my clutch. I know he said the bushings are bad. He said he could put a bushing kit in but I would be back to the same point in a month or two. I'm not sure if the spring or weights are good.

I know he said it's not completely releasing so the sled won't idle. It will run fine with a rattle. I'll call him Monday. Most of the salvage yards emailed me back to call them so I don't know who has what until then.


----------

